# Broxdown Stud Show Team - out and about!



## Broxdown (Jan 18, 2008)

Seeing as I've not posted for a while, I thought I would let you know a few results we have had with our Fell ponies in the show ring this year:

Shepparton Kim has had a fab season and only has one more show to do but that's not till towards the end of August....



















Supreme Champion Sandringham Fell Show, Supreme in hand day champion at Lincs & East Midlands Native Pony Assoc. Show., Reserve Fell Champion East Anglia Native Pony Society Show and Res Large Breed Champion at Lincs County Show.

Sunnybrowe Jack, now 17 years young and my senior stud stallion, re-entered the show ring for the first time in 3 years at the Northern Counties Pony Assoc. Notts/Lincs Summer Show and took the large breed M&M in hand championship.










And, if I can get half a chance, I hope to compete in some ridden veteran classes with him - we need to get fit first! 










Our first schooling session for years pictured above!

Our 2 year old Exmoor, Barbie was 2nd at Lincs County and received the Best Exmoor rosette so that was nice too.

That's about it for now- hope I haven't bored you too much :blushing:


----------

